# First cure as per pops recipe



## GWIN (Jan 7, 2019)

Just finished 10 lbs smoked bacon following pops recipe with a couple minor adjustments. I used 1/3 less salt in brine. Cured for 14 days. Put in mes
at 100 for 4 hrs to dry. Added smoke (1/2 apple and 1/2 hickory) in amazin tube. Raised temp to 130 and smoked for 6 hrs. Pulled tube and raised temp to 150 and continued till internal temp hit 145. Perfect, just enough smoke. Next time will add some maple.
Thank you Pops.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2019)

Gwin, welcome....   It's time....   you gotta put pictures of your accomplishments...  We LOVE pictures....  Dave


----------



## kruizer (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome aboard!
Glad to have you join us!
Your bacon sure sounds good!
Al


----------



## GWIN (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for being so helpful. Next time I want a little maple flavor. Do I inject or add to brine?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 26, 2019)

disco said:


> A friend gave me some maple sugar. I always wanted to try making bacon with it.
> 
> I started with a slab of what Canadians call side pork and Americans call pork belly. I cut the skin off.
> 
> ...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 27, 2019)

GWIN said:


> Just finished 10 lbs smoked bacon following pops recipe with a couple minor adjustments. I used 1/3 less salt in brine. Cured for 14 days. Put in mes
> at 100 for 4 hrs to dry. Added smoke (1/2 apple and 1/2 hickory) in amazin tube. Raised temp to 130 and smoked for 6 hrs. Pulled tube and raised temp to 150 and continued till internal temp hit 145. Perfect, just enough smoke. Next time will add some maple.
> Thank you Pops.



You can't beat Pop's Brine.


----------

